# Speedport w501v ersetzen



## manni-tu (14. April 2013)

Vor ein paar Tagen hat mein Router (Speedport w501v) den Geist aufgegeben. Da ich der Telekom keinen überteuerten Router abkaufen möchte, habe ich mich dazu entschieden mich selbst umzusehen. allerdings weiß ich nicht welcher Router für mich der Richtige ist. Vllt könnt ihr mir ja helfen.

Beschreibung meines Anschlusses:
- DSL light (mit ca. 320 kbit/s)
- Splitter vorhanden, an dem Telefon und Router eingesteckt sind
- Router Speedport W501v

Bei der Suche nach einem passenden Router bin ich auf folgende Probleme gestoßen:
- Annex A oder Annex B (Google: Es muss sich wohl um Annex B handeln, da Annex A in Deutschland nicht verwendet wird)
- Annex B over ISDN oder POTS (Woran erkenne ich das ob meine Leitung analog (POTS) oder ISDN ist?)
- Welcher Router ist vom Preis/Leistungs- Verhältnis zu empfehlen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## K3n$! (14. April 2013)

Puhh, also die Leitung reizt wahrscheinlich jeder Router aus. 
Ich denke mal, du hast schon alle Alternativen zur Telekom abgegrast ?
Falls nicht, mach mal ein Verfügbarkeitstest auf Easybell.de. Die Schalten 
nämlich nicht übers Telekom-Netz. Turrican kann da aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen 

Ansonsten wäre es eher interessant, was der Router sonst können sollte, 
also ob noch GBLAN Anschlüsse oder USB, etc. vorhanden sein muss.


----------



## manni-tu (14. April 2013)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Puhh, also die Leitung reizt wahrscheinlich jeder Router aus.
> Ich denke mal, du hast schon alle Alternativen zur Telekom abgegrast ?
> Falls nicht, mach mal ein Verfügbarkeitstest auf Easybell.de. Die Schalten
> nämlich nicht übers Telekom-Netz. Turrican kann da aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Antwort!

Der Router muss eigentlich nicht viel können. 100 Mbit Lan reicht. Außerdem sollte er noch Wlan haben. Auch hier reicht 54Mbit.
Wenn ich allerdings auf Geizhals suche stoße ich dauernd auf die Begriffe Annex A und Annex B und das über ISDN oder POTS. Woher weiß ich denn Welches davon ich brauche


----------



## drstoecker (14. April 2013)

hallo,bezahlst du für eine isdn leitung?wenn nicht dann hast du einen ganz normalen analoganschl. .die telekom router sind nicht zu empfehlen.ich habe eine fritz 7270 die ich dir empfehlen kann.wenn nicht schau dir das angebot beim hersteller an und entscheide selbst welche ausstattung du brauchst.mfg


----------



## K3n$! (14. April 2013)

In DE gibts nur Annex B. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe (LINK zu Wikipedia), 
dann gibts bei uns auch nur ADSL over ISDN. 

Deine Ansprüche scheinen doch recht niedrig zu sein. WLAN ist Standard und auch 100MBit/s-LAN kann jeder Router. 
Nun ist die Frage, wie viel Geld du ausgeben möchtest. Ich würde dir auf jeden Fall raten, einen Router mit WLAN N
und wenn möglich GB-LAN zu nehmen. Evtl. kommt für dich ja auch die Kombi aus einem Router ohne Modem und 
seperatem Modem in Frage. Letztere gibts z.B. günstig bei Ebay. Da würde ich dir dann den TP Link als Router empfehlen.
Der ist dank GB LAN und WLAN N auch modern ausgestattet. Ebenso hast du hier die Möglichkeit alternative Firmwares 
drauf zu flashen.

Beim Modem würde ich dir raten, mal Turrican zu Fragen 

Wenn es ein Gerät sein soll, dann würde ich nach einer gebrauchten Fritzbox 3270/7270 mit Rechnung Ausschau halten.


Was ergibt denn ein Verfügbarkeitscheck bei Easybell.de? > https://www.easybell.de/komplettanschluss/komplett-easy.html
Guck auch mal bei den Kabelanbietern, etc.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. April 2013)

manni-tu schrieb:


> Bei der Suche nach einem passenden Router bin ich auf folgende Probleme gestoßen:
> - Annex A oder Annex B (Google: Es muss sich wohl um Annex B handeln, da Annex A in Deutschland nicht verwendet wird)


Richtig...


> - Annex B over ISDN oder POTS (Woran erkenne ich das ob meine Leitung analog (POTS) oder ISDN ist?)


Annex B= isdn; Annex A=POTS (wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre)


> - Welcher Router ist vom Preis/Leistungs- Verhältnis zu empfehlen?


 Schaue bitte erstmal bei easybell, ob du über die inet bekommen kannst. Wenn was geht dann unbedingt fritzbox 7270 nehmen.
Du kannst auch mal nach anderen regionelen anbietern suchen. Evt. geht da mehr.
Ansonsten, für deine 384 kbit-leitung reicht so ziemlich jedes modem/router.


----------

